# Question about armour



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

I just made the switch from 38 mcg of levothyroxine to 15mg of armour.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What were your thyroid lab results prior to the change?


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

TSH 2.1 t3 2.6 and t4 1.0


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hypocrazy said:


> TSH 2.1 t3 2.6 and t4 1.0


Those FT-3 and FT-4 levels are awful hypo and explain why you feel poorly


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank You! I agree! My doctor did not.


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you know how armour is typically dosed? Twice a day? Seems like I'm crazy only taking it once a day in the morning


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry crashing**** not crazy. Well maybe crazy too lol


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Alot of people taking Armour will dose 2 times a day


----------

